

There’s one key difference between kids who excel at math and those who don’t - cajuntrep
http://qz.com/139453/theres-one-key-difference-between-kids-who-excel-at-math-and-those-who-dont/#!

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622034)

